# plant food?



## AceT9 (May 27, 2006)

Okay my plants had some yellow around the edges of the plant...and someone said to get some vitamins..so i got SUPERthrive from lowes and SCHULTZ (10-15-10) plant food plus...are these going to be safe for people to smoke? The plant is only 1 month old...should i wait till it gets older or just give it the vitamins and plant food now....should I give the SUPERthrive and the PLANTFOOD at the same time????


----------



## Biffdoggie (May 27, 2006)

Whatever you put in it now will be flushed by the time it's all said and done, especially if you give it a good flush period near the end. Superthirve is an additive and is meant to go with additional food/nutes but I'm not sure on amounts.


----------



## AceT9 (May 27, 2006)

Someone said to get GH Flora Nova Beg or Liquid Karma...is that better for the plants then SUPERthrive?


----------



## Biffdoggie (May 27, 2006)

Flora-nova is a one-part relatively complete nutrient, superthrive is an additive meant to go along with a type of complete nutrient. I have heard good things about liquid karma and also fox farms.


----------



## davidfla (May 27, 2006)

I use dynamite fert


----------

